# 98 nissan altima loud noise



## pvspartan98 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a 98 Nissan Altima and there is a loud noise coming from the passenger side of the engine. I replaced the idler pulley and it didnt fix the problem, also the noise gets about twice as bad when i run the Air Conditioner. Any thoughts on what it could be?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Get a long screwdriver and put it against your waterpump while the engine is running...


----------



## pvspartan98 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Why*

What would that help?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It could be bad bearings in the WP or it could be a bad A/C clutch on the A/C compressor. Maybe you should remove one belt at a time and see if and when the noise disappears.


----------

